# Model Train Stuff



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have not dealt with these folks but I see stuff I'm interested in. Any pros or cons?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

I have ordered from them a number of times and will again.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I've used them for 20 years. Great guys.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

My go to, one stop shop vendor.
Very helpful if there is something wrong,
even though it was my fault.

Magic


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I've purchased from them. I don't remember what, but I had no problems.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good prices, fast delivery, no problems, need I say more?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty good endorsements I'd say. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks all, glad to hear good reviews.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I've ordered several times from them.

I've found their "search box" a little "less than optimum".

To find something I'm looking for quickly, I do this:
- open a new, empty browser window
- type in "*_*modeltrainstuff.com*_*ITEM"
(note: the "_" represent space characters)
- hit return
- should give you several hits, with the item you're looking for in them.

Works for me.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I do the lion's share of my business with them. They have never been a problem, and I have always received what I ordered in good time.

They are M.B. Klein, I think in N. Jersey.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree. My go-to vendor, 95% of the time.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

No complaints here. And their shipping charges seem to be better than a few others I use.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

mesenteria said:


> They are M.B. Klein, I think in N. Jersey.


They are in Maryland, in or near Baltimore.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> They are in Maryland, in or near Baltimore.


Cockeysville. About 20 miles due north of Downtown Baltimore.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

My experiences with them were also first rate.
I would use them again.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Like everyone else, been a happy customer and myself for around 15 years now.

The walk-in store was cut by 2/3rds of what it was a couple years ago so when I drop by during the Timonium show, it's crowded and long waits to get served. Mail order is their forte now. They are really good at that.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I ordered on Saturday and got delivery today (Thursday) and the shipping was a little cheaper. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Don'tdoit (Sep 18, 2018)

Great people to deal with. Exchanges and returns no hasel.
I still support my brick and motar train stores also.

~ERIC~


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don'tdoit said:


> Great people to deal with. Exchanges and returns no hasel.
> I still support my brick and motar train stores also.
> 
> ~ERIC~


MB Klein IS a brick and mortar store, but they have a huge internet presence and probably do most of their business on-line these days.


----------



## Don'tdoit (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks for that information. I did not know that.

~ERIC~


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Gramps said:


> I ordered on Saturday and got delivery today (Thursday) and the shipping was a little cheaper. Thanks for all the responses.


I ordered Saturday (one turnout), thinking it would surely be here by this coming weekend. I just got notification that it shipped, but the package isn't in transit yet.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Stumpy said:


> I ordered Saturday (one turnout), thinking it would surely be here by this coming weekend. I just got notification that it shipped, but the package isn't in transit yet.


Because "shipped" from the vendor doesn't mean "on the truck and headed to the customer". It means that the vendor has packed the item, created the shipping label, and notified the shipper that the package is ready for pick-up. When it actually goes on the truck depends on the shippers pickup schedule, which for many places may not even be daily (MB Klein does enough business that it is).

Add to that the fact that it often takes 12 hours or more for the status to show up on the shippers website, and that's not unusual.


----------



## DarkJester (Aug 13, 2013)

I have used modeltrainstuff several times. Good folks, no lies about what's in stock and what isn't, shipping is reasonable and on time. I usually browse them first online then off to Factorydirecttrains.com then Walthers, then some of the smaller vendors for the goodies.

Jester


----------



## DarkJester (Aug 13, 2013)

Whoops double post.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

They got me started in N scale but the only downside I see is the lack of On30. Would recommend for everything else, though.


----------

